

The 6% of Web users who generate 50% of ad clicks - jraines
http://www.smvgroup.com/news_popup_flash.asp?pr=1643

======
daniel-cussen
This looks fishy. These guys obviously have a conflict of interest with regard
to the study, as they're trying to sell you their marketing analysis services.

This reminds me of the studies conducted on google adwords, where research
companies said that 30% of clicks were clickfraud. They arrived at this number
by getting a group of ad purchasers together and asking them what the number
was. They guessed, and their guesses were averaged. I think another study said
the number was closer to 80%, but again their methodology was poor.

I don't buy this. That this study covers two million people doesn't mean it is
representative, because these were people that _filled in an online survey and
talked about their attitudes and intentions_. They missed a huge part of the
internet users who, by and large, have better things to do, and don't fill out
surveys.

------
tlrobinson
_In fact, heavy clickers skew towards Internet users between the ages of 25-44
and households with an income under $40,000. Heavy clickers behave very
differently online than the typical Internet user, and while they spend four
times more time online than non-clickers, their spending does not
proportionately reflect this very heavy Internet usage. Heavy clickers are
also relatively more likely to visit auctions, gambling, and career services
sites – a markedly different surfing pattern than non-clickers._

So basically, the heavy clickers are losers who live in their parents'
basements?

~~~
jraines
I read a similar study result a few months ago, posted here also, except I
seem to remember that one implicating females rather than males, as this one
does.

